# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dhjetë persona të dashur të ditës

## Agim Metbala

*1. E panjohura,
2. Hoti,
3. Tetovarja,
4. Poeti,
5. Nete,
6. Eduardi,
7. Etna,
8. Toni,
9. Rigerta,
10. Lexuesi...*

----------

e panjohura (11-10-2014),EDUARDI (23-06-2014),tetovarja87 (10-03-2015),toni54 (25-10-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Shef, 
tu rrite ndera e ta ndegjofsha t'miren.

----------

Agim Metbala (25-06-2014)

----------


## EDUARDI

> *1. E panjohura,
> 2. Hoti,
> 3. Tetovarja,
> 4. Poeti,
> 5. Nete,
> 6. Eduardi,
> 7. Etna,
> 8. Toni,
> 9. Rigerta,
> 10. Lexuesi...*


 Te faleminderit zoti Agim qe me kujton.. Je unik....

----------


## Wordless

Per mu jeni te gjithe te dashur. Nuk mundem me ju vecu. puthje dhe perqafime miqt e forumit shqiptar

----------

Agim Metbala (25-06-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*1. Busy Girl,
2. Skenderi,
3. Shkenca,
4. Toni,
5. Xhenet që humbi,
6. Hoti që humbi,
7. Orhideja që humbi,
8. Shen,
9. Pirate of Love,
10. Atman...*

----------

Busy Girl (13-11-2014),hot_prinz (04-09-2014),Shkenca (30-09-2014),toni54 (25-10-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Shef cake njo iher,
Shef ku ke ndegju se mundet me humbe i humburi?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Beni94

*Mirembrema miqte e mi,dhjete personat me te dashur jane:

1. E panjohura,
2. Hoti,
3. Tetovarja,
4. Poeti,
5. Nete,
6. Eduardi,
7. Etna,
8. Toni,
9. Rigerta,
10. Lexuesi...*

----------

e panjohura (11-10-2014),hot_prinz (12-11-2014),tetovarja87 (10-03-2015),toni54 (25-10-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*1. Yllëza*,
Riza ÇATO,
3. E panjohura,
4. Beso,
5. Sorkadhe_Këlcyr,
6. Beni 94,
7. Busy Girl,
8. Toni 54,
9. Shigjeta,
10. Elian 70...*

----------

Busy Girl (13-11-2014),toni54 (25-10-2014),Yllëza* (28-10-2014)

----------


## skender76

DI_ANA
Agim Doci
Xhuxhmaku
Agim Metbala
Broken_smile
Gloreta
Besoja
Tenta Vera
e panjohura
Shigjeta

----------

Agim Metbala (26-10-2014)

----------


## broken_smile

skender76
Xhuxhumaku
hot_prinz
Agim Metbala

nuk me behen 10 emra sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Agim Metbala (26-10-2014),hot_prinz (12-11-2014)

----------


## toni54

> *1. Busy Girl,
> 2. Skenderi,
> 3. Shkenca,
> 4. Toni,
> 5. Xhenet që humbi,
> 6. Hoti që humbi,
> 7. Orhideja që humbi,
> 8. Shen,
> 9. Pirate of Love,
> 10. Atman...*


flm shume Zotri Agim....te ngelemi borgj shume i nderuar

----------

Agim Metbala (27-10-2014)

----------


## toni54

> *Mirembrema miqte e mi,dhjete personat me te dashur jane:
> 
> 1. E panjohura,
> 2. Hoti,
> 3. Tetovarja,
> 4. Poeti,
> 5. Nete,
> 6. Eduardi,
> 7. Etna,
> ...


Beni flm shume ...

----------


## Endless

aqifi
bexheti
asllani
bedriu
zylfia
reshide
zymbyle
xhevrije
mahmut 
mahmute

hahahahahhaha

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*e panjohura, bac Agim, projekti21,Endless, Teta Vera,tetovarja 87.symphony, broken_smile, Gentianin_gr,çaushin*

----------

Agim Metbala (30-10-2014),e panjohura (29-10-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*1. Shigjeta,
2. Hoti,
3. Broken_smile,
4. Skenderi,
5. Xhnet,
6. Poeti,
7. Tetovarja,
8. Lexuesi,
9. Rigerta,
10. Eduardi...*

----------

hot_prinz (12-11-2014)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*1. Linda 5,
2. Endless,
3. Pranvera Bica,
4. Adem GASHI,
5. Tetovarja,
6. Çaushi,
7. Symphony,
8. Ataman,
9. Ksanthi,
10. USA NR.1 që humbi fare...*

----------


## Busy Girl

Xhaxhi Gimiiii <3 pash nja dy lista me lart qe mes tyre isha dhe une nuk para e vizitoj kete teme sepse nuk mendoj qe me don ndonje gjate dites se tij  :perqeshje: 
Shume flm per mua gjithnje mbetesh nje person i dashur

----------


## hot_prinz

> Xhaxhi Gimiiii <3 pash nja dy lista me lart qe mes tyre isha dhe une nuk para e vizitoj kete teme sepse nuk mendoj qe me don ndonje gjate dites se tij 
> Shume flm per mua gjithnje mbetesh nje person i dashur


Oj mi Buse, 
po pse mi goce mendon, se dikush mendoka per ty vetem gjate dites?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Si nuk e pash emrin tim me asnje list  :i ngrysur:  

jazek ju qofte se gjithmon e dashur kam qen me ju , vetem me armiqt e rrept  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Çaushi (15-11-2014)

----------


## shigjeta

Iza nuk eshte e rendesishme te jesh ne liste, por cfare vendi ze ne te ...  :shkelje syri:

----------

